# Snails and fry



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

will snails hiding in the moss in a tank eat the fry? i read just now to make sure theres no snails in the moss you have in ur breeertank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

livebearer fry are too big for pond snails to eat. So the snails are helpful in the fry tank for eating uneaten food. What kind of snails are in the tank with the javamoss?


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

truthfully i'm not sure what kinds of snails they are they came free with our free live plants. They are all pretty small and we have a mixture of round ones as well as pointed ones. Sorry i don't know the specifics but we haven't had any fry in with the snails so i didn't know from experience if they would eat them. Because i know our snails all hide in our abundancy of moss during the day time.


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

The round ones sound like pond snails.










The pointed ones sound like maybe they are Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks. The pointed ones definately look like that picture but the round ones look a little different than that i believe. But i do know they mulitply like crazy. They definately live up to the snail reputation. ha.


----------

